# What is the best way to store seeds?



## AmateurAspirations (May 2, 2012)

I have some seed coming that unfortunately I'm not going to be able to germinate for a while. What would be the best way to keep the seed viable for later use?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

Cold dark, very dry place, like your refrigerator in some sort of container with a dessicant in there with them...like rice for example...


eace:,

7ge


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 2, 2012)

wird, ty


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

I stores mine in little pine box and keeps it in a cool dark place and dry like the good pilgrem above me already be sayin just sayin the same cause its good advice. I have seeds from 60+ years still germinatin fur me. Good luck friend.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I stores mine in little pine box and keeps it in a cool dark place and dry like the good pilgrem above me already be sayin just sayin the same cause its good advice. I have seeds from 60+ years still germinatin fur me. Good luck friend.
> 
> BWD


 
thats funny , BWD, I keep mine in lil tupperwares in a wooden cigar box...

p.s. 60+ years  goood llloooooowdd those are old....i'm talkin' true heirloom genetics there bud....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> thats funny , BWD, I keep mine in lil tupperwares in a wooden cigar box...
> 
> p.s. 60+ years  goood llloooooowdd those are old....i'm talkin' true heirloom genetics there bud....


 

Yup handed downs from me mom she be a true grower in her time and have had these here seeds found in her hidin place after she passed and I tooks them from the estate well her cabin  and only be picken from them as needed and to do couple outdoor additions to the wilds. Dont knows what they be realy only knows they smoked from this batch in the 60s I reckon.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

Dude, you should do a Backwoods Momma's memorial grow and see what pops up...Are your current Northern Lights girls from that seed stock? way cool, man...:cool2:


----------



## dman1234 (May 2, 2012)

I use a tupperware with some rice in the bottom in the crisper of my fridge.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Dude, you should do a Backwoods Momma's memorial grow and see what pops up...Are your current Northern Lights girls from that seed stock? way cool, man...:cool2:


 
Yup my friend the seeds I be cookin now be store baught from friend livin the big city. He gave them to me and said here are some G13 seeds some northern light seeds and some skunk seeds from store so go try them. So I did and be growin them now the last couple grows and likes what they give me. My moms seeds have always benn good and gave me a 7 out of 10 ratio for females and smoke quite nice, mom did her things right I think but anyways been fillin pouch with her seeds before I came cross store baught stuff. Still have few hundred at least me moms hand me downs and will lean on them years to come no doubt cause they never let me down fireside.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2012)

:aok: good stuff, Backwoods.

eace: brothuh,

7ge


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 2, 2012)

Thanks 7green for yur fireside company be mighty lot folk years gone buy askin to get at soome me moms seed but I tells them I dont know to what they be talkin bout. Her stuff be makin me lethargic or some silly word like that make me down right done out and sleepin or at least drowlen out the side me mouth after smokin it that why these store baught seed make me happy cause least yual remmeber somethin with these strains store baught I like havin fun! Drowlin not so much.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2012)

I always save those little dessicant packs they put in things like aspirin.


----------



## powerplanter (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, like THG said.  I have mine in a tin taped shut with one of those things that came with my meds, in my fridge.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the answers! 
Unfortunately I'm having issues getting the seed to my mailbox. I think Herbie may not try to send them again 
 But, if they do and I get them I'll know how to keep them safe for when I'm ready!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 9, 2012)

Freeze them. hands down (IMO) the best way to ensure the longevity of your seeds.


----------



## Hick (May 9, 2012)

freezing can damage them, 'especially' if they aren't "totally" dried out. 
 I've successfully stored seeds for excess of 10  years simply in an airtight container with a desiccant pack or rice, in the crisper drawer of the 'fridge.


----------



## dman1234 (May 9, 2012)

I use a tupperware with some rice in the bottom in the crisper of my fridge.


----------

